# Beautiful movie stars



## Michael. (Apr 8, 2014)

.


This one has passed through our door many times.


This video shows 50 of the most beautiful movie stars ever. 


The accompanying song "Different Dreams" was written by Richard Kates and sung by Claire Moore. 


This morph includes Greta Garbo, Katherine Hepburn, Carole Lombard, Ginger Rogers, Vivien Leigh, 
Hedy Lamarr, Ingrid Bergman, Olivia de Havilland, Joan Fontaine, Rita Hayworth, Jennifer Jones, 
Maureen Ohara, Gene Tierney, Lana Turner, Jane Russell, Deborah Kerr, Veronica Lake, Ava Gardner, 
Joan Collins, Lauren Bacall, Marilyn Monroe, Gina Lollabrigida, Janet Leigh, Jean Simmons, 
Audrey Hepburn, Grace Kelly, Elizabeth Taylor, Kim Novak, Sophia Loren, Bridget Bardot, 
Claudia Cardinale, Natalie Wood, Julie Christie, Ann Margret, Raquel Welch, Catherine Deneuve, 
Farrah Fawcett, Carole Bouquet, Michelle Pfeiffer, Meg Ryan, Helen Hunt, Halle Berry, Nicole Kidman, 
Julia Roberts, Naomi Watts, Catherine Zeta-Jones, Jennifer Connelly, Penelope Cruz, Angelina Jolie, 
Charize Theron and Natalie Portman. 

They are arranged in order of their birth with the oldest listed first and the yougest last.
.


http://tinyurl.com/qfnnfac


.​


----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

Jessica Rabbit!!! :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Jessica Rabbit!!! :love_heart:



I know, I'm still hoping to meet my "popeye"layful:


----------

